# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  Indoor Positioning, indoo.rs, Brunn am Gebirge, Austria

## Airicist

Developer - indoo.rs

Home page - indoo.rs/solution/indoor-positioning-system

----------


## Airicist

indoo rs office navigation

Published on Jun 21, 2016




> Office navigation can help companies increase business efficiency, utilize assets better, and make the office more accessible to everyone

----------

